# DEALER KEEP SERVICING ?



## tdiboy4 (Aug 26, 2004)

I'm due for my 55K service on my '02 but i'm a bit leery on taking it in to the dealer for service . Seems almost everytime they've found something else going on & more $ to dole out . I mainly ask as my extended warranty has expired now . I did a little research to try to find another service center (NON DEALER ) & I found one thats about 50 mi from home that "seems " reputable . when my warranty expired on my 2K golf TDI , I just started changing the oil & filters myself & it ran fine 'till I sold it . I know these are high maintence rides but is it worth the risk ? I think my time to renew is probably over but I just can't seem to justify dropping another couple of grand (and then some ) for something that I think that won't be used as now i'm thinking "what next ? the turbos go out ? My stack of dealer invoices look as thick as a best seller novel . a short list of repairs made so far : 
New airbags
ALL CV joints replaced (and not on the same visit )
New battery 
Alternator 
Suspension control module 
O2 sensor 
Tranny seal (this repair done on my very first service )
Those are just the ones off the top of my head . WHAT WOULD YOU DO ? 
If ever (which I doubt ) came time to sell I would have every bit of confidence that this car would sell fast due to all the service records I have . Plus a friend of mine told me that in these hard times that dealers aer looking for ways to keep income coming due to lower sales , .....this seems as this could be true . Any thoughts ?


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: DEALER KEEP SERVICING ? (tdiboy4)*

trustworthy audi savy and especially allroad savy shops (indy or dealership) are a good find. My warranty is now up also. Not sure what I am going to do for the next big repair:
wrench on my own i guess,
airsprings - probably Arnott
turbos - probably upgrade to K04's or ?
sent im.


----------



## tdiboy4 (Aug 26, 2004)

I gotta check the OM & see when the timing belt replacement is due (I'm sure that will be about a grand ) . How much do turbos go for ?


----------

